
Nanoresonators create ultra-high-res displays - tocomment
http://www.linuxfordevices.com/c/a/News/University-of-Michigan-nanoresonators/
======
tocomment
Would this let us create real time holograms? I heard the thing holding us
back was pixel resolution?

~~~
tocomment
This says we need a display with pixels half the wavelength of light, .2
microns. <http://www.phased-array.com/1996-Book-Chapter.html>

~~~
tocomment
After more research: wow, this is actually getting kind of close. The iPhone 4
has pixel size of 78 μm, and if this can do 8x smaller that's around 10 μm.
Just two orders of magnitude to go!

